# Is Ecostar Majestic Slate any good?



## BoUSA

I have very little experience with this material. The obvious concern is that they have not been around long, but as I read about the product, it sounds fairly sturdy and resistent to harsh weather. 

I would be installing it in new england on a home where the owners would prefer natural slate, but do not want to go through the trouble of reinforcing the structure to handle the weight. There is plenty of snowfall and ice during the winters up here. Roof is 8/12

So my questions:

1. What does everyone think of the product? 
2. Is there anything in particular I should consider doing during installation to aid with ice damming problems?
3. Generally, how difficult is it for an intall for a first timer? 

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## RooferJim

davinci is about the best one. the thing that im seeing is color fading and cupping with some these type products.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## Slateguy

*None of the fake slates last*

Natural slate is really the way to go. I'd go with a good dimensional shingle before I would use a fake slate. We've torn off so more of these synthetics and put on the natural slate that I can count. They pretty much all fade, curl, crack, etc.

Tell the owner to pony up for the real thing or go to a dimensional that has the look of slate.


----------



## JWRoofing

Real slate is hard to beat.


----------

